
Why googling “2 * -2” does not show any results? - aramalipoor
When you search &quot;2 * -2&quot; without quotes, Google results hang for a few seconds and only calculator is shown. Is this a bug?<p>If you try any other number it works fine, like &quot;2 * -5&quot;
======
mbrubeck
Maybe because "-foo" means "search for documents that do _not_ contain foo",
so queries like "foo -foo" never match anything:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=foo+-foo](https://www.google.com/search?q=foo+-foo)

